# FileOutputStream aus OutputStream erstellen



## reibi (15. Nov 2007)

Hallo zusammen

weiss jemand wie man aus einem *OutputStream *ein *FileOutputStream *erstellt?

sowas gibts leider nicht:


```
FileOutputStream myFOS = new FileOutputStream(myOS);
```

Ich habe einen OutputStream welchen ich als Datei abspeichern möchte.

vielen Dank ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (15. Nov 2007)

In einen OutoutStream schreibt man, da kannst du keine Informationen auslesen die du in eine Datei schreiben könntest


----------



## SlaterB (15. Nov 2007)

du stellst dir einen OutputStream wohl so vor:


```
File <---- myFOS    <--?--    myOs <-------------- Datenquelle
```
eine solche Verknüpfung ist aber undenkbar,
es sieht eher so aus


```
Y = unbekannter unerreichbarer Empfänger

Y    <--------- myOs  <-------- Datenquelle
                      <--   
                         \
                          \
File <--------- myFOS      ?
```
die Daten, die in myOs geschrieben werden/ wurden sind für dich unerreichbar,
falls du nicht auf anderem Wege auf den Empfänger Y zugreifen kannst,
du kannst in keiner Form kontrollieren/ beeinflussen, was mit diesen Daten passiert,
das einzige, was du tun kannst, ist, selber Daten in myOs reinzuschreiben


----------



## reibi (15. Nov 2007)

Danke Wildcard und SlaterB

Hierrauf möchte Ich gerne nochmal zurück:

SlaterB : "das einzige, was du tun kannst, ist, selber Daten in myOs reinzuschreiben"

Was genau meinst Du damit?

Also ich will ne Datei befüllen mit dem Zeug was ich von myOutputStream geliefert bekomme.

Danke ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (15. Nov 2007)

Du bekommst von myOutputStream *überhaupt nichts* geliefert. Du sollst etwas reinschreiben, nicht rausholen.


----------



## lhein (15. Nov 2007)

Weswegen das Ding ja auch folgerichtig OutputStream heißt und eine write Methode besitzt.

lr


----------



## reibi (15. Nov 2007)

OK habs geschnallt

Danke an Euch 3;-)


----------



## SlaterB (15. Nov 2007)

stelle dir mal vor, du erzeugt 
new FileOutputStream("test.txt");

jetzt würdest du ja auch nicht sagen, dass du von diesem Stream jemals irgendwas bekommst,

selber wenn jemand anders da "Hallo" reinschreibt,
kannst du das nicht abgreifen, das geht in die Datei


----------

